# rebuild vs salvage



## john richardson (Feb 4, 2018)

can i do uber with nissan versa 2016 with rebuild title?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

If they notice, no

How that works though idk... nobody ever asked me for my cars' titles. And, in Lyft's case, they don't even care if it is registered to you or not, just gotta have an insurance document listing it


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

Adieu said:


> If they notice, no
> 
> How that works though idk... nobody ever asked me for my cars' titles. And, in Lyft's case, they don't even care if it is registered to you or not, just gotta have an insurance document listing it


+1

Unless selling to a commercial dealership you should not have a problem with a rebuilt title. But there is no reason to volunteer that information either.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It may be listed on your vehicle registration. If so, you may be screwed depending on market vehicle requirements.

Noticed you're in Florida. The car's not a hurricane car, is it?


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It may be listed on your vehicle registration. If so, you may be screwed depending on market vehicle requirements.
> 
> Noticed you're in Florida. The car's not a hurricane car, is it?


My salvaged car had a Florida title. It was clear in the title it was rebuilt but I cannot remember if the actual registration had it...to think I threw out my old documents a week ago so cannot check it...

Reading on the uber requirements, it is made clear you cannot have a rebuilt title:

ask google: uber rebuilt title [can't post link: kudos to webmaster for not allowing a new account like mine to do so]

I'll be frank: You can possibly get around it, but it will not change the fact uber does not allow it. Do not complain if you somehow get accepted and later get caught. I can't tell you if deceit is right. I can say you are at fault if you are caught.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

john richardson said:


> can i do uber with nissan versa 2016 with rebuild title?


Nope.
No rebuild/ salvage titles with uber.
Too much liability for insurance.
If car rebuilder used bubblegum to reattach suspension . . .
And car kills all your passengers.
James River wants no part of it.
Taxis cant use rebuild titles either.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> James River wants no part of it.


And that is where the sh*t hits the fan. Even if you somehow side step it initially if you get in an accident you will have no coverage. Period. I will bet 10 grand right now on it.

That is why you should not do ride sharing on an salvaged / rebuilt title.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chemicalart said:


> And that is where the sh*t hits the fan. Even if you somehow side step it initially if you get in an accident you will have no coverage. Period. I will bet 10 grand right now on it.
> 
> That is why you should not do ride sharing on an salvaged / rebuilt title.


They KNOW .
NOT EVERYONE REBUILDS RIGHT !

Too much risk.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I would strongly discourage doing so for stated reasons. They do not have your title, but they do have your registration, which in turn has your VIN number. A simple CarFax will expose it after awhile.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Carfax can take a while for a rebuilt/salvage title to show up. I'm sure Uber doesn't use Carfax.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I've already decided if I'm going to rebuild a car for rideshare use I'm getting it from Michigan. They have no fault insurance there. Hardly anything gets "totaled" unless it's completely useless. I can buy a car with minimal to light damage (obviously no frame damage will do here) and do some novice body work, touch up the paint, give it a detail, and it'll do fine. Plus an Ohio resident can buy Michigan clear title vehicles on Copart with no broker involvement or markup. The only hiccups I have left to figure out are getting the vehicle from the insurance auction property. It's not like they'll let me drive it away even if it is undamaged. Or maybe they will. Only one way to find out. I'll play with that later on after I get some other stuff squared away. Might be a cheap way to get into XL/Plus and eventually Select/Premier. Watched a 2013 CTS with 90K and scrapes on the left side doors go for $4600. Worst case I might have to replace the door skins, and those seem to run $200-$300 each locally in matching original paint colors. Swap over the door lock, minor trim bits, align it so it opens and shuts correctly (I did this for six months at Honda awhile back so I'm good at it)...and good to go.


----------



## ClayHunter (Apr 2, 2018)

If a vehicle has a rebuilt title or salvage title the vin will be different, also there will be a sticker from your states rebuilt vehicle inspection station in the door jam that is illegal to remove.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

ClayHunter said:


> If a vehicle has a rebuilt title or salvage title the vin will be different


Bull. No VIN can be altered. Not even by a state government. That is the point of a VIN, to identify what a vehicle is. You're thinking of kit cars like Shelby replicas, they are assigned unique numbers by states at the time of titling.



ClayHunter said:


> also there will be a sticker from your states rebuilt vehicle inspection station in the door jam that is illegal to remove.


In few states. In fact until you posted this example from one state, I had never seen this before. This may even be unique to Washington State. I'd love to see it nationwide but that'll never happen.


----------



## ClayHunter (Apr 2, 2018)

occupant said:


> Bull. No VIN can be altered. Not even by a state government. That is the point of a VIN, to identify what a vehicle is. You're thinking of kit cars like Shelby replicas, they are assigned unique numbers by states at the time of titling.
> 
> In few states. In fact until you posted this example from one state, I had never seen this before. This may even be unique to Washington State. I'd love to see it nationwide but that'll never happen.


I know for a fact the stickers required in at least 4 states, Washington because I pulled that from google, Michigan because I had a cobalt with a rebuilt title in MI and it had a similar sticker, Kansas, and Florida because there's a youtuber I watch who rebuilds cars from CoPart and he made a video on the inspection process. His channel is actually pretty cool, he does corvettes and a few Euro exotic cars but I found him because he did a couple Domino's DXP delivery cars and Domino's is trying to sue him for using their cars even though he legally bought them from CoPart.


----------



## mateo9441 (Apr 1, 2018)

Uber says NO for ''salvage'' but they don't mention anything about ''rebuilt''. My friend rent a Toyota Camry with TLC in NYC plates and this car have ''rebuilt" title.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

In PA is no salvage or rebuilt


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

A salvage title has NOTHING to do with the safety of the car. It has everything to do with the INSURANCE COMPANY paying it off as a total loss and therefor, for accounting reasons, it has no value.

"Salvage Vehicle - A vehicle which is inoperable or unable to meet the vehicle equipment and inspection standards *to the extent that the cost of repairs would exceed the value of the repaired vehicle"*

A car is totaled because of hail damage. Is it unsafe? NO. But accounting wise they have to tell the world that this car has been totalled out.

Frames are straightened all the time. Entire front/rear clips are exchanged, motor ****** swaps are common.

Why is Uber saying no S/R titles? Because insurance will use it in a claim making settlement more difficult. Its not that S/R titles automatically lose (they do require a state inspection to even GET an R title) but its just a hassle they can EASILY AVOID.

A car that has been smooshed in, had the front clip/motor replaced and repainted is 'safe' simply because the cost of the repair was less than the value of the car.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Delilah5 said:


> In PA is no salvage or rebuilt


You couldn't be more wrong.

PA 100000% has both S and R titles


----------

